# Has Anyone ever tried the Rolla Brush?



## CassBH (May 20, 2007)

Ladies, I have to tell you all about this product. I have owned this brush for about 5 years, and put it away for a while when my hair was really long, as the size of the brush was too small for me.

Recently, I chopeed my hair off again into a chin length bob, came across this brush again, and I am LOVING IT!!!! People think I have set my hair on hot rollers and spent a lot of time on it, when all it took me was a total of 10 minutes (that includes blowdrying time!). If you ever like volume and some soft big curls in your hair, you musy check it out! So much easier than hot rollers and it lasts all day. Here is a link for you all to check out:

the rolla-brush - AS SEEN ON TV

Hope you like it as much as I do






Cass


----------



## -Liz- (May 20, 2007)

oooh interesting, thanks!


----------



## luxotika (May 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## farris2 (May 20, 2007)

thats cool! thanks!


----------



## CassBH (May 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *alittlebit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oooh interesting, thanks! Oh! You live in one of my favorite cities! I have not been to Montreal in a few years and really miss it!
Anyway, hope you ladies get the chance to try this brush. It rocks! I have used it the last few days and am amazed at how long the volume and waves/curls last!


----------

